# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  I am thinking of adding another .17 just for fun , a new one .

## oyarde

Any suggestions ?

----------


## Free in CT

How about something chambered in .17 Winchester Super Mag? A friend of mine bought a Savage, I don't think he put it on paper yet as they weather here has been terrible, but I shot some small swingers with it at 200 yards a few weeks ago and came away impressed with the round. The rifle is one of the less expensive versions with the rubber (er, I mean synthetic stock), it performed like a champ, very consistent. I may seek out one of these rifles with a laminated stock for myself.

----------


## oyarde

> How about something chambered in .17 Winchester Super Mag? A friend of mine bought a Savage, I don't think he put it on paper yet as they weather here has been terrible, but I shot some small swingers with it at 200 yards a few weeks ago and came away impressed with the round. The rifle is one of the less expensive versions with the rubber (er, I mean synthetic stock), it performed like a champ, very consistent. I may seek out one of these rifles with a laminated stock for myself.


I saw a couple at a local place and noticed the synthetic stock was about half the price of a real stock . I will check it out . I like the other Savage rifles I have shot .

----------

